

Wikipedia Age Challenges Scholars’ Sacred Peer Review - madebylaw
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/24/arts/24peer.html?pagewanted=all

======
wmf
Speaking as both a reviewer and victim of peer review, having only 3-4 reviews
for a paper seems to introduce a significant element of luck, so getting more
reviews sounds like a good idea. Also, making submissions public can help
locate reviewers with very specific expertise (although those people are often
competitors).

